# what type/grade of oil do i use in a hay cutter



## jamesntexas

It's a new holland 463. I about it a month or so back and haven't used it yet. I want to change the oil/ gear lube etc., but I am not sure what to put in it.


----------



## urednecku

If you don't have a manual, call a dealer, they should be able to tell you. With any luck, somebody here might have that model, or close, and be able to advise ya.


----------



## bglz42

Small world... I bought a New Holland 463 earlier this year... I have not been able to locate a manual yet, but as near as I can tell SAE 80W90 gear oil will work fine. My mower was a little rough, so I "flushed" it pretty good by changing the oil, then mowing a few acres and changing again. Did it 3-4 times and now the oil looks good... old mower runs like a champ!

Jim in Galveston County


----------



## jamesntexas

bglz42--You used 80w90 in the gear box as well as the bar?


----------



## urednecku

I have a JD 926 disc-bine, they call for 90wt in I think the gear box and JD hyd oil in the bar. Any way, it's 90 in one place and JD hyd oil in the other.  Not sure what might happen if the wrong oil was used in either one.


----------



## bglz42

Yes, in both.


----------



## Tim/South

We used 90 weight in our 479.


----------



## Hayguy

I just bought a used Vermeer MC and was surprised to find that the cutterbar modules take a special type 0 grease rather than 90w oil. To check or change the grease you have to disassemle the whole top of the module and wipe the grease out with a rag. I suppose the grease is less likely to leak by the seals than oil, but it's a real PIA to change. The main gearbox takes 90w oil. Vermeer sent me new operator, service, and parts manuals at no cost - a pleasant surprise- great customer support.


----------



## Mike120

Hayguy said:


> I just bought a used Vermeer MC and was surprised to find that the cutterbar modules take a special type 0 grease rather than 90w oil.


 My New Idea is the same way, but it gives me something else to do during the winter. I built a cart so I can take it off the tractor, roll it into the shop and do it sitting in a chair. I'm way too old to be crawling around on the ground.


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms

*Anythink beats nothing. We normally use 90 wt but if none is on truck we use what we got, usually motor oil. Both of ours leak some so always adding oil.*


----------



## bglz42

Finally found a New Holland manual. Covers 442, 452, 463 and 465. Says to use API GL5 80W90 EP gear oil in both cutter bar and gearbox.

Jim


----------



## DSLinc1017

bglz42 said:


> Finally found a New Holland manual. Covers 442, 452, 463 and 465. Says to use API GL5 80W90 EP gear oil in both cutter bar and gearbox.
> 
> Jim


Went to pick up some 90w for my 565 baler, the auto supply shop said they never sell 90w any more and told me to use 80w90.


----------

